# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  أفضل طبعات الدواوين ... ادخل وشارك

## العبيدان

إخوتي الأكارم.. لا يخفى عليكم أهمية الكتاب المحقَّق وقيمته العلمية، خاصَّة إذا ما قورن بالطبعات التجارية المسروقة التي أغرقت الأسواق، والتي لا تخلو من سقط وتحريف وعبث بالنصوص، إضافة إلى عدم خدمة النصّ، والدواوين الشعرية تحتل الجانب الأكبر من هذا العبث، رغم أهميَّتها، خاصة ما كان منها لشعراء متقدمين، كشعراء عصر الاحتجاج، من جاهليين وإسلاميين وأمويين، وفي هذه المشاركة أحببت أن أسهم - ولو بشكل يسير - ببيان أفضل الطبعات لبعض الدواوين الشعرية، وذلك حسب معرفتي وخبرتي المتواضعة، طالبا من الإخوة الكرام، المساهمة في هذا الموضوع المهم، بالإضافة أو النقد أو التعقيب، لتتضافر الجهود وينتج عنها موضوع قيم ومهم .. سائلا المولى جلَّ وعلا التوفيق والسداد، والله أعلم.

1- ديوان امرئ القيس: من أفضل طبعاته الطبعة التي حقَّقها محمد أبو الفضل إبراهيم، في مجلد واحد، وطبعتها دار المعارف، القاهرة.
     كما توجد طبعة أخرى جيِّدة للديوان بشرح أبي سعيد السكَّري، حقَّقها أنور عليان، ومحمد الشوابكة، وصدرت عن مركز زايد للتراث والثقافة.

     2- ديوان علقمة بن عبَدَة الفحل: من أفضل طبعاته الطبعة التي حقَّقها لطفي الصَّقال ودريَّة الخطيب، وهي بشرح الأعلم الشنتمري، وطُبعت بدار الكتاب العربي بحلب، وهي للأسف، طبعة نادرة الوجود، ولو كنت أمتلك خبرة في رفع الكتب لأقررت بها عيونكم.

     3- ديوان عبيد بن الأبرص: ومن أفضل طبعاته الطبعة التي حقَّقها المستشرق تشارلز لايل، وبذل فيها جهدا عجيبا، وقد طَبع هذا الديوان بعد نقل حواشيه إلى العربية دارُ الكتب والوثائق القومية بالقاهرة.
     وطبع طبعة أخرى، أخرجها د. حسين نصَّار، واعتمد فيها على طبعة المستشرق لايل، مع إضافة بعد القصائد والتعليقات، وطبعتها دار الحلبي بالقاهرة، ثمَّ طبعتها مؤخَّرا مكتبة الثقافة الدينيَّة بالقاهرة.
وللموضوع صلة إن شاء الله تعالى.

----------


## العبيدان

تتمة الموضوع:
4- ديوان طَرَفَة بن العبد: ومن أفضل طبعاته الطبعة التي حققها لطفي الصقال ودرية الخطيب، وهي بشرح الأعلم الشنتمري، وقد طبعها مجمع اللغة العربية بدمشق، وصارت هذه الطبعة في حكم النادر، إلى أنْ أعادت طبعها مؤخَّرا إدارةُ الثقافة والفنون في دولة البحرين بالتعاون مع المؤسسة العربية، بيروت.

     5- ديوان الشَّنفرى: وأفضل طبعاته الطبعة التي حقَّقها د. علي ناصر غالب، وراجعها د. عبدالعزيز المانع، وأشرف على طبعها: الشيخ حمد الجاسر، وعنوانها: شعر الشنفرى الأزدي، لأبي فيد مؤرج السدوسي، وهي من مطبوعات مجلة العرب، الرياض.
     وللديوان طبعة أخرى لا بأس بها، لكن لا ترقى إلى مستوى سابقتها، وهي بتحقيق: أحمد محمد عبيد، ومن إصدار المجمع الثقافي بأبو ظبي.
     وتبقى أشهر طبعات الديوان وهي التي أخرجها العلامة عبد العزيز الميمني، ونشرها ضمن كتابه الطرائف الأدبية، وهي طبعة لا عيب فيها سوى النقص.

     6- ديوان تأبَّط شرًّا: وأفضل طبعاته على الإطلاق الطبعة التي حققها علي ذو الفقار شاكر، وطبعتها دار الغرب الإسلامي.

----------


## العبيدان

تتمة الموضوع: 
 7- ديوان عمرو بن قَميئة: أفضل طبعاته الطبعة التي حققها المحقق والشاعر الكبير حسن كامل الصيرفي، وطبعها معهد المخطوطات العربية في القاهرة، ويُعد عمله نمطا فريدا في التحقيق، ومثالا يُحتذى.
     وللديوان طبعة أخرى حققها د.خليل العطية، نشرت في بغداد أوَّلا، ثم أعادت طبعها مكتبة عالم الكتب، بيروت، وهي طبعة جيِّدة لا بأس بها، لكنها لا تقرب من الطبعة السابقة، ولا تَكاد.

     8- ديوان لقيط بن يعمر الإياديّ: وأفضل طبعة له الطبعة التي حققها د. خليل العطية، وهي برواية هشام بن محمد الكلبي، ونشرتها مكتبة عالم الكتب.

----------


## إبراهيم أمين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات
** ديوان عنترة
تحقيق ودراسة: محمد سعيد مولوي، دار عالم الكتب بالرياض، ط 3، 1996م
** ديوان أبي تمام
بشرح الخطيب التبريزي، تحقيق محمد عبده عزام، أربعة أجزاء، دار المعارف، القاهرة.
** ديوان النابغة الذبياني
تحقيق محمد أبو الفضل إبراهيم، دار المعارف، القاهرة.
والله أعلم

----------


## العبيدان

تتمة الموضوع:
شكرا لك أخي تفضلك بالمشاركة، وإذ ذكرت ديوان النابغة؛ فأزيدُ أنَّ للديوان طبعةً أخرى حققها د. شكري فيصل، وهي بشرح ابن السكيت، وطبعتها دار الفكر، ولعلَّها توازي طبعة محمد أبو الفضل، إن لم تفقها.

     9- ديوان عمرو بن كلثوم: وأفضل طبعاته تلك التي حقَّقها أيمن ميدان، وطبعها نادي جدَّة الأدبي.
     وله طبعة أخرى جيِّدة، جمع وتحقيق د. علي أبو زيد، وطبعتها دار سعد الدين، دمشق.

     10- ديوان الخرنق بنت بدر بن هفَّان، تحقيق د. حسين نصار، مطبعة دار الكتب المصرية بالقاهرة.

     11- ديوان المتلمس الضُّبَعي: تحقيق حسن كامل الصيرفي، نشَرَه معهد المخطوطات العربية، القاهرة، وهو عمل في غاية الجودة والإتقان.

     12- ديوان الأسود بن يعفُر: جمعه وحققه نوري حمودي القيسي، وزارة الثقافة والإعلام، بغداد.

     13- ديوان المثقِّب العبدي: تحقيق حسن كامل الصيرفي، معهد المخطوطات العربية، القاهرة، وهو - كسائر أعمال الصيرفي - في غاية الإتقان.

----------


## الشويحي

ديوان الراعى النميرى جمع وتحقيق رينهارت فايبرت ، بيروت 1980
ديوان الشماخ تحقيق الدكتور صلاح الدين الهادى ، دار المعارف
ديوان الأعشى الكبير تحقيق الدكتور محمد حسين ، مكتبة الآداب
ديوان جرير تحقيق د / نعمان محمد أمين طه ، دار المعارف
ديوان ذى الرمة تحقيق د/ عبد القدوس أبو صالح مؤسسة الرسالة
ديوان حميد بن ثور صنعة العلامة الميمنى دار الكتب المصرية
ديوان الطرماح تحقيق د/ عزة حسن ، دمشق 1968

----------


## صالح غيث

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ديوان العجاج تحقيق عزة حسن 
ديوان النابغة بشرح الأعلم تحقيق أبو الفضل إبراهيم 
ديوان حاتم الطائي رواية ابن الكلبي تحقيق د. عادل سليمان
ديوان الأحوص جمع وتحقيق د. عادل سليمان 
ديوان لبيد بن ربيعة تحقيق د. إحسان عباس
ديوان العجير السلولي جمع وتحقيق الفقير إليه
ديوان الأخطل تحقيق د. فخر الدين قباوة

----------


## مسلم بن عبدالله

جزاكم الله خيراً ، هذا من أهم ما ينفع طالب العلم اليوم ، ويوفر عليه جهده ووقته وماله . نفع الله بكم .

----------


## زكريا أحمد

إخوتي السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هل من الممكن الحصول على هذه الدواوين مصورة

----------


## أبو الحسن النجدي

...........

----------


## نايف المعمر

جزيتم خيرا ايها الاحبة على ما اتحفتونا به 
ايضا شرح ديوان زهير للإمام ثعلب سمعته من احد المشايخ,
 المفضليات (ليس ديوانا لكن من باب الشئ يالشئ يذكر) للمفضل الضبي تحقيق محمود شاكر ابو فهر وعبدالسلام هارون 
وكذلك الأصمعيات لنفس المحققين المذكورين.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

لماذا توقف هذا الموضوع؟
- ديوان سحيم عبد بني الحسحاس تحقيق عبد العزيز الميمني الراجكوتي.

----------


## ابن مالك النحوي

لماذا توقف الموضوع !!
والله إنه لذو فائدة

----------


## ابن مالك النحوي

أين المخضرمون؟!!

----------


## ابن مالك النحوي

ما هي أفضل طبعة لديوان الحماسة؟

----------


## أبو العبّاس

ديوان الحماسة لا أعرف له طبعة تفضل غيرها - على كثرة طبعاته - ولعل خيرها ما طبع مع الشرح المنسوب للمعري في دار الغرب ، أو شرح الشنتمري وعيبه أنه مرتب ترتيبًا يختلف عن الشروح الأخرى تحقيق : المفضل حمودان ، دارالفكر .

----------


## العبيدان

إخوتي الأكارم . . . أعتذر كثيرا عن انقطاع الموضوع ، مع أنه من المواضيع ذات الأهمية للباحثين، ولمن سيتكرم برفع أيٍّ من الدواوين؛ ليحرصَ على المحقق منها دون غيره، وأعد إن شاء الله بمواصلة الموضوع حتى آتي بإذن الله على أكثر الدواوين.

وبالنسبة لسؤال الأخ الكريم عن ديوان الحماسة لأبي تمام فلا ريب أنَّ أفضل طبعاته على الإطلاق الطبعة التي حققها د. عبدالله عبدالرحيم عسيلان، وطبعتها جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية، عيب هذه الطابعة أنها الآن نادرة جدا لا تكاد توجد، طبعت عام 1401هـ. نرجو أن يعيد الدكتور طباعتها؛ لشدة حاجة الباحثين إليها.
يوجد طبعة أخرى جيِّدة ، حققها الدكتور عبد المنعم أحمد صالح، عراقي، وقد طُبعت في مصر ، ضمن سلسلة الذخائر، عام 1996م، 
والله أعلم.

----------


## سعد بن أحمد

بالنسبة لأفضل طبعة لديوان المتنبي هي من تحقيق عبدالوهاب عزام ومن اصدار:مكتبة ابن تيمية

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

حماسة البحتري طبعة المجمع الثقافي أبوظبي 
ديوان البحتري طبعة المعارف
المعلقات السبع بشرح الانباري طبعة المعارف
المعلقات العشر تحقيق فخر الدين قباوة
ديوان أبونواس تحقيق ايفالد فاغنر طبعة المعهد الالماني للدراسات الأسلامية
ديوان أبو العتاهية تحقيق شكري فيصل رحمه وبين فيه تزوير المطبعة اليسوعية في تحريف الكلم عن موضعه في طبعتهم الانوار الزاهيه في أشعار ابي العتاهية
ديوان حسان ابن ثابت له طبعتان كل طبعة تنافس الاخرى طبعة وليد عرفات وطبعة بتحقيق الصيرفي وجميع الطبعتان معتمدة على اكثر من ثمان مخطوطات
ديوان بشار ابن برد الطبعة التونسية بتحقيق محمد الطاهر بن عاشور في أربع أجزاء وأعادات طبعتها في مجلدين عام 2008 ميلادي

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> 4- ديوان طَرَفَة بن العبد: ومن أفضل طبعاته الطبعة التي حققها لطفي الصقال ودرية الخطيب، وهي بشرح الأعلم الشنتمري، وقد طبعها مجمع اللغة العربية بدمشق، وصارت هذه الطبعة في حكم النادر، إلى أنْ أعادت طبعها مؤخَّرا إدارةُ الثقافة والفنون في دولة البحرين بالتعاون مع المؤسسة العربية، بيروت.


لشيخِنا المعمّر الدكتور/ علي الجندي - رحمه الله - تحقيقٌ لديوان طرَفة بن العبد، وهو مشهورٌ عند كثيرٍ من تلاميذه خريجي دار العلوم؛ لأنه كان يُهادي به... ويبدو أنه قام أيضًا مع التحقيق بالتعليق والشرح.
للأسف لم أحصُل على نسخة منه، وكنتُ على وشك الحصول على نسخة هديّة من الدكتور علي الجندي المحقِّق والشَّارح.

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

> ديوان الأعشى الكبير تحقيق الدكتور محمد حسين ، مكتبة الآداب


 الدكتور محمد محمد حسين قد أصدر - في حياته - الطبعة الثانية من هذا الديوان ، وفيها تصحيحاتٌ محدودة وإيضاحاتٌ وزيادات في الشعر .
ثم ظهرت طبعة جديدة في قطر سنة 2010 بتحقيق الدكتور محمود الرضواني - في جزءين - ضمت الشعر المنشور سابقا - في طبعة جاير وطبعة محمد حسين - وزيادات بلغت أكثر من ثمانِ مِئَةِ بيت أخذا من ثلاث مخطوطات لم يطلع عليها جاير ،
غير أن المحقق أرجأ التخريجات إلى وقت لاحق ليصدرها في مجلد مستقل . ويُلاحظ على طبعة الديوان هذه بعض أخطاء الطباعة .
وأنوه بأن هذه الطبعة صدرت بمناسبة الدوحة عاصمة الثقافة العربية .

----------


## الباحث المشرق

أخواني في الله 
جزاكم الله على ما تقدمونه من خير وتيسير ...
أسأل عن أفضل طبعة لديوان الخنساء ...
وتفضلا ,,إن يكن بالإمكان تنزيلها على الموقع كي يتسنى لنا رفعها منه 
   وجزاكم الله خيرا   ....... إنّ المعارف في أهل النهى ذمم ..........

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> أخواني في الله 
> جزاكم الله على ما تقدمونه من خير وتيسير ...
> أسأل عن أفضل طبعة لديوان الخنساء ...
> وتفضلا ,,إن يكن بالإمكان تنزيلها على الموقع كي يتسنى لنا رفعها منه 
>    وجزاكم الله خيرا   ....... إنّ المعارف في أهل النهى ذمم ..........


هو هنا (بشرح ثعلب، تحقيق د. أنور أبو سويلم، جامعة مؤتة، دار عمار) من رفع أخينا المساهم:
http://majles.alukah.net/mktba_majle...8&action=a3lan

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

من أفضل المواضيع التي اطرب اليها وهي بالنسبة الي مرجع أدبي أستند إليه
1 -شرح حماسة أبي تمام للأعلم الشنتمري من مطبوعات مركز جمعة الماجد في دبي واعادة طبعاته دار الفكر السورية بتحقيق علي المفضل حمودان
2 -ديوان زهير أبن ابي سلمى له طبعتان الاولى طبعة دار الكتب المصرية والثانية طبعة فخر الدين قباوة ولم اقارن بينهما ولكن كلاهما على مستوى عالي  
3- ديوان كعب ابن زهير دار الكتب المصرية واعادة طبعة دار الكتب والوثائق القومية 
4-ديوان ابن الرومي تحقيق حسين نصار

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> واعادة طبعة دار الكتب والوثائق القومية


هي هي دار الكتب المصرية .

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

ديوان أمية بن ابي الصلت تحقيق الدكتور عبد الحفيظ السطلي وطبعت بدمشق 
ديوان ليلى الأخيلية بتحقيق خليل وجليل العطية وطبعت ببغداد

----------


## سلطان المحمدي

> ديوان الأخطل تحقيق د. فخر الدين قباوة


طبع باسم : شعر الأخطل ، صنعة السكري ، رواية ابن حبيب ، طبع دار الفكر المعاصر ط 4 ، 1416هـ .

----------


## سلطان المحمدي

> ديوان البحتري طبعة المعارف


هو بتحقيق الأستاذ حسن كامل الصيرفي .
ومما يزاد هنا :
1- ديوان بشر بن أبي خازم ، ت د. عزة حسن ، ط وزارة الثقافة دمشق .
2- ديوان النابغة الجعدي ، ت عبد العزيز رباح ، ط المكتب الإسلامي .
3- ديوان ابن هانئ الأندلسي ، ت محمد اليعلاوي ، ط دار الغرب الإسلامي .
4- ديوان ابن خاتمة الأنصاري ، ت د. محمد رضوان الداية ، ط دار الفكر المعاصر .
5- ديوان ابن الدمينة ، صنعة ثعلب وابن حبيب ، رواية الزبير بن بكار ، ت علي بن سعد الشهراني ، الناشر المؤلف .
6- ديوان عامر بن الطفيل ، ت تشارلز لايل ، تقديم : أ.د. محمد عوني ، ط دار الكتب المصرية .
7- ديوان حميد بن ثور الهلالي ، صنعة عبد العزيز الميمني الراجكوتي ، ط دار الكتب المصرية .

وأشير إلى أمر مهم : أن الدواوين المتقدمة زمناً حالها حال جميع الكتب التي تروى ، قد يكون للكتاب أكثر من رواية ، وفيما بينها اختلاف بالزيادة أو النقص .فينتبه لهذا ، وتسجل الرواية في البيانات ، إلا من جمع بينها كأبي الفضل ابراهيم في تحقيقه لديوان النابغة .
وقد كتبت قبل مايقرب العشر سنوات أفضل الطبعات للدواوين الشعرية في أوراق خاصة بي ، وقد بحثت عنها لأتحفكم بها فلم أقف عليها ، فمتى وجدتها أتيتكم بما فيها من مفيد .

----------


## سلطان المحمدي

> ديوان حسان ابن ثابت له طبعتان كل طبعة تنافس الاخرى طبعة وليد عرفات وطبعة بتحقيق الصيرفي وجميع الطبعتان معتمدة على اكثر من ثمان مخطوطات


لا أدري إن كان الصيرفي حققه ولا أظن، إلا أن أفضل طبعتين له ما ذكر لوليد عرفات ، والثانية للدكتور سيد حنفي
اعتمد ثمان مخطوطات وخمس مطبوعات قديمة ، وطبع في المعارف وقدم له حسن كامل الصيرفي فلعل الأخ وهم .

----------


## سلطان المحمدي

ومما يذكر هنا :
1- ديوان ابن عبدربه (ت) محمد رضوان الداية (ط1) مؤسسة الرسالة
2- ديوان أبي الأسود الدؤلي - أبي سعيد الحسن العسكري (ت) محمد حسن آل ياسين (1418) مكتبة الهلال
3- ديوان أبي النجم العجلي الفضل بن قدامة (ت) محمد أديب جمران (1427) مجمع اللغة العربية بدمشق
4- ديوان أبي قيس صيفي بن الأسلت الأوسي الجاهلي (ت) حسن محمد باجودة (ط1) مكتبة دار التراث
5- ديوان البهاء زهير (ت) محمد أبو الفضل إبراهيم ومحمد الجبلاوي (ط2) دار المعارف
6- ديوان الحطيئة - رواية وشرح ابن السكيت (ت) نعمان محمد أمين طه (ط1) مكتبة الخانجي
7- ديوان العباس بن مرداس السلمي (ت) يحيى الجبوري (ط1) مؤسسة الرسالة
8- ديوان القاضي الجرجاني (ت) سميح إبراهيم صالح (ط1) دار البشائر
9- ديوان أوس بن حجر (ت) محمد يوسف نجم (ط3) دار صادر
10- ديوان عبدالله بن رواحة (ت) وليد قصاب (ط1) دار العلوم
11- ديوان عدي بن الرقاع العاملي - عن أبي العباس أحمد بن يحيى ثعلب الشيباني (ت) نوري القيسي وحاتم الضامن (1407) مطبعة المجمع العلمي العراقي
12-  شعر عمرو بن معدي كرب الزبيدي جمع مطاع الطرابيشي (ط2) مجمع اللغة العربية بدمشق ، ثم طبع في دار البيان 1404ه و1414ه .
13- ديوان وضاح اليمن - محمد بهجت وأحمد الزيات (ت) محمد البقاعي (ط1) دار صادر
14- ديوان ولي الدين يكن (ط1) مطبعة المقتطف
15- ديوان يحيى بن حكم الغزال (ت) محمد رضوان الداية (ط1) دار الفكر
16- ديوان يزيد بن مفرغ الحميري (ت) عبدالقدوس أبو صالح (ط2) مؤسسة الرسالة

  فمن وقف على طبعة لهذه الدواوين أفضل مما ذكرت فليفد مشكورا مأجورا.

----------


## سلطان المحمدي

- ديوان ابن الدمينة له طبعة أخرى لم أطلع عليها بتحقيق أحمد راتب النفاخ وهو حري بالإجادة.

- ديوان جران العود النميري ، رواية أبي سعيد السكري ، ت احمد نسيم ، ط 3 ، 1421هـ ، دار الكتب المصرية .

- ديوان أبي دهبل ، رواية أبي عمرو الشيباني ، ت عبد العظيم عبد المحسن ، ط 1 ، 1392هـ ، مطبعة القضاء النجف.

- ديوان العجاج ، رواية وشرح الأصمعي ، ت عزة حسن ، دار الشروق بيروت 1971م.

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

ديوان ابن مقبل العجلاني تحقيق عزة حسن
ديوان العباس ابن الأحنف تحقيق عاتكة الخزرجي
ديوان ابن المعتز تحقيق يونس السامرائي
ديوان صريع الغواني طبعة المعارف
ديوان الحسين بن الضحاك منشورات الجمل المانيا تحقيق جليل العطية
_____
دواوين تحتاج الى إعادة تحقيق
ديوان الوليد بن يزيد له طبعتان الاولى للمستشرق الايطالي والأخرى لعطوان حسين ووهو يقول ان طبعة المستشرق بها الكثير من القصائد المنحوله وكلا الطبعتان لاترتقي الى مستوى التحقيق الرصين
ديوان عمر ابن ابي ربيعة له طبعتان الأولى لمحي الدين عبدالحميد والاخرى لدار القلم وايضا يحتاج الديوان لتحقيق جديد 
ديوان الفرزدق لم اقف على طبعة متميزة والمتداول الأن هو شرح ابو ماضي الطبعة اللبنانية
ديوان ابن الفارض شرحي الشيخ حسن البوريني والعلامة الشيخ عبد الغني النابلسي وهي طبعه قديمة لم تحقق على مخطوطات
ديوان ابن زيدون طبعة الحلبي للكيلاني 1932 ميلادي

----------


## الدكتور مروان

> ديوان الفرزدق لم اقف على طبعة متميزة والمتداول الأن هو شرح ابو ماضي الطبعة اللبنانية


يطبع الآن في الكويت بتحقيق أخي الدكتور محمد الدالي
كما أخبرني بذلك أخي الأستاذ المحقق الثبت إبراهيم صالح
نقلا عنه ..
وكما أعلم أنه يعمل به من سنين طويلة
وقد طال انتظار الباحثين لمثل هذه الطبعة

----------


## الدكتور مروان

> - ديوان ابن الدمينة له طبعة أخرى لم أطلع عليها بتحقيق أحمد راتب النفاخ وهو حري بالإجادة.


*
بل هي أجود طبعة على الإطلاق
وهي رسالة أستاذنا العلامة الكبير
أحمد راتب النفاخ ــ رحمه الله ، وبرد مضجعه ـ
وطبع قديما في دار العروبة بمصر 
وقد طبع بأخرة طبعة جديدة

*

----------


## الدكتور مروان

> - ديوان العجاج ، رواية وشرح الأصمعي ، ت عزة حسن ، دار الشروق بيروت 1971م.


*طبعة استاذنا الدكتور عبد الحفيظ السطلي
هي الأفضل والأجود
وهي رسالته للدكتوراة
وقد نشرناها في منتدى مكتبة درة الغواص*

----------


## الدكتور مروان

> لشيخِنا المعمّر الدكتور/ علي الجندي - رحمه الله - تحقيقٌ لديوان طرَفة بن العبد، وهو مشهورٌ عند كثيرٍ من تلاميذه خريجي دار العلوم؛ لأنه كان يُهادي به... ويبدو أنه قام أيضًا مع التحقيق بالتعليق والشرح.
> للأسف لم أحصُل على نسخة منه، وكنتُ على وشك الحصول على نسخة هديّة من الدكتور علي الجندي المحقِّق والشَّارح.


*
هي عندي في مكتبتي الخاصة
وأعتمد عليها كثيرا
في تحقياتي وفي محاضراتي
والدكتور علي الجندي ــــ رحمة الله عليه ـــ
من أفضل العلماء الباحثين ، والمحققين المجودين

*

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

ديوان جميل بن معمر (جميل بثينه )
ديوان مجنون ليلى( قيس ابن الملوح )
ديوان قيس بن ذريح (قيس ولبنى )
افضل طبعات هذه الدواوين الثلاث بتحقيق عبد الستار احمد فراج والدكتور حسين نصار صدرت من مكتبة مصر في الستينات الميلادية وسميت دواوين الغزل العربي

ديوان أعشى همدان طبعة دار العلوم والديوان يحتاج لتحقيق جديد

----------


## الدكتور مروان

*ديوان التلعفري ، تحقيق الدكتور رضا رجب / دار الينابيع بدمشق .

ديوان العزازي ، تحقيق الدكتور رضا رجب / دار الينابيع بدمشق .*

----------


## الدكتور مروان

*ديوان الغزي / أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن عثمان الكلبي الأشهبي ــ 523 هـ
تحقيق ودراسة الدكتور عبد الرزاق حسين
مركز جمعة الماجد / دبي (877 صفحة)

*

----------


## الدكتور مروان

*ديوان العرجي / شرح وتحقيق خضر الطائي ورشيد العبيدي
طبع بغداد سنة 1956 م*

----------


## سلطان المحمدي

> ديوان الفرزدق لم اقف على طبعة متميزة والمتداول الأن هو شرح ابو ماضي الطبعة اللبنانية


الذي أعلمه أن أفضل طبعة بأيدينا الآن هي التي قام عليها عبدالله الصاوي ، وقد صورها الشيخ عبد الفتاح الزيني - مكتبة ابن تيمية السنة الماضية في مجلد ضخم ( عدد الورق ) من القطع المتوسط .

----------


## سلطان المحمدي

> بل هي أجود طبعة على الإطلاق
> وهي رسالة أستاذنا العلامة الكبير
> أحمد راتب النفاخ ــ رحمه الله ، وبرد مضجعه ـ
> وطبع قديما في دار العروبة بمصر 
> وقد طبع بأخرة طبعة جديدة
> 
> [/color][/size][/b]


ليتك أستاذي الفاضل تعطينا رأيكم في الطبعة التي أشرت إليها من رواية الزبير بن بكار و بتحقيق : علي سعد الشهراني .

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

> 2 -ديوان زهير أبن ابي سلمى له طبعتان الاولى طبعة دار الكتب المصرية والثانية طبعة فخر الدين قباوة ولم اقارن بينهما ولكن كلاهما على مستوى عالي


تنوية : طبعة دار الكتب المصرية برواية ثعلب وطبعة فخر الدين طبعة دار الفكر السورية برواية شرح الأعلم الشنتمري

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

> ديوان أبونواس تحقيق ايفالد فاغنر طبعة المعهد الالماني للدراسات الأسلامية


طبعة فاغنر براوية حمزة الأصفهاني وهناك طبعه متقنه براوية الصولي تحقيق بهجت الحديثي طبعة المجمع الثقافي أبوظبي وهي رسالة دكتوراة

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

> ديوان أمية بن ابي الصلت تحقيق الدكتور عبد الحفيظ السطلي وطبعت بدمشق


تزيد على هذه الطبعة 100 الطبعة التي حققها بهجت الحديثي وتمت طباعتها في ابوظبي وللعلم يقول لي الدكتور بهجت ان الدكتور صديقه عبدالحفيظ وهو ايضا لم يعتمدوا على اي مخطوطة تحقيقاتهم فقط تجميع

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

> 100 الطبعة


اسف اقصد 100 بيت

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

> ديوان ابن زيدون طبعة الحلبي للكيلاني 1932 ميلادي


خرجت بعدها طبعة علي عبدالعظيم 1957 على اربع مخطوطات ثم رجع الكيلاني حققها على اربع مخطوطات ايضا سنة 1963 ولم اقارن بينهما اتمنى الأخوة أن يفيدونا

----------


## الدكتور مروان

ديـوان *ابن* *زيـدون* :

لابن *زيدون* ديوان كبير ، اهتــم له العلماء و الأدباء اهتماماً خاصاً . لـما وجدوا فيـه من انعكاس خالص للحياة في الأندلس أيام ملـوك الطوائف . ولحسن الطالــع وُجدت للديـوان عـدة مخطوطات، سواء في دار الكتب المصرية ، أو في المكتبـة التيموريـة ، أوفي المكتبـة الأزهرية . و قد قام المستشرق هيرت hirt سنة 1777 بنشــر قصائد منه كما قام المستشرق أوغوست كور A.Cour بنشر مجموعة من القصائد سنة1920 وفي سنة 1932 طبعت شركة مطبعة ومكتبة مصطفى البـابي الحلبي بمصر ، ديوان *ابن* *زيدون* طبعته الأولى وقد حققها وشرحها كامل كيلاني و عبدالرحمن خليفة وفي سنة 1951 طبع الديوان في بيروت بتحقيق وشرح كــرم البستاني .
في سنة 1957 ظهرت طبعته الجيدة ، وهي بتحقيق وشرح الأستـاذ علي عبـد العظيم . و في سنة 1965 ظهرت في مصر أيضاً *طبعة* أخرى للديوان بتحقيق وشـرح الأستاذ محمد سيد كيلاني ثم ظهر الديوان بحلة جديدة ، بتحقيق الأستاذ حنا الفاخوري سنة 1410هـ/ 1990 م عن دار الجيل ببيروت . وفي سنة 1996 ظهرت *طبعة* جديدة بدار الفكر العربي ببيروت شرح و تحقيق الأستاذ عباس إبراهيم . وفي سلسلـة ( شعراؤنـا ) ظهرت *طبعة* بشرح الدكتـور يوسف فرحات، عن دار الكتاب العربي .
و لـقد تبين أن الديوان ـ من خلال شروحه و عمليات تحقيقه ـ لم يصل سالمـاً من التّحريف . إذ ورد في مـقدمة ( ديوان *ابن* *زيدون* رسائله ، أخباره ،شعر الملكـين ) ما يلـي : (( ولقد كنا نقرأ القصيدة مرات ، و كأننا ـ لشدة ما فيها من تحريف و اضطراب ـ أمام طلسم غامض لا سبيل إلى حلّه … و ما نزعم أننا قد برأنا هذا الديوان من كلّ عيب ، و نزهناه من كلّ تحريف،و لكننا نـجرؤ ونزعم أننا لم نأل جهداً في تبرئته من كلّ عيب.و تنزيهه عن كلّ تحريف)) ثم يأتي المحققان بأمثلـة للتحريف . وتكملة بعض الأبيات الناقصة بما يلائمها . و قـد فعـل ذلك أيضاً الأستـاذ علي عبد العظيم في تحقيقه للديوان ، إذ يقـول : (( أما الديوان فليس عندنا ما يثبت أنه جمعه بنفسه ، أو أنّ أحداً جمعه في عصره . و إنْ كـان أوغوست كور A COUR يذكــر أنَّ معاصـري الشاعر جمعـوا ديوانه ، و بخاصة *ابن* حيان … ولم نجـد في المراجع التي عنيت بتسجيل الكتب أي إشارة إلى الديوان .و أول خبر يصلنا عن ديوان الشّاعر ما ذكره *ابن* نباتة المتـوفى سنة 768 هـ من أنّـه وقـف على ديوان شعر لابن *زيدون* و على كثير من ترسله . )) 

يبـقى أن نشـيـر أن محقـقي الديـوان ، اعتمدوا على مخطوطـاته الأربـع :

1 ـ المخطوطة رقم 496 أدب بدار الكتب المصرية تقع في 179صفحة ، مجهولة الكاتب و هي 
الأقدم و الأدق .
2 ـ المخطوطة رقم555 أدب بدار الكتب المصرية كتبها عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله الحسيني 
البغدادي سنة 1288 هـ في 153صفحة . 
3 ـ المخطوطة 76 شعر ، تيمور ، بالمكتبة التيمورية كتبت سنة 1308 هـ و هي الأجود خطـاًً . 
4 ـ المخطوطة رقم 443 أدب بمكتبة الأزهر ، و كاتبها محمد عبد الله الزمراني .

انظر هنا :

http://www.ruowaa.com/vb3/showthread.php?t=12197

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

أثنى المحقق الكبير عبدالرحمن العثيمين أطال الله بقائه على طبعة عسيلان لديوان الحماسة ولكن يرى ان الطبعة العراقية هي الأفضل لنها بسند مثلها مثل صحيح البخاري
برنامج سيرة أدبية في قناة دليل

----------


## الأمير الشنقيطي

سبحان الله!
قبل قليل شاهدت الحلقة، فدخلت لأسأل عن هذه الطبعة .
هل من معلومات عن الطبعة العراقية؟

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

وزارة الاعلام العراقية طبعتها أخي  الشنقيطي

----------


## الأمير الشنقيطي

جزاك الله خيرا .
لكن هل لها وجود في مكتبات السعودية ؟
وهل هي مرفوعة على الشابكة ؟

----------


## أبو هند العنزي

في أي حلقة ذكر العثيمين هذا الكﻼم؟

----------


## الأمير الشنقيطي

غالبا الثانية أو الثالثة .

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

ينشر الأن الأخ أحمد الربعي حفظه الله في تويتر أفضل طبعات الدواوين ونحن سنستدرك مايذكره الأستاذ الفاضل  في موضوعنا هذا إن شاء الله 
شعر المسيب بن علس تحقيق أنور أبو سويلم منشورات جامعة مؤته 
سلامة بن جندل تحقيق فخر الدين قباوة

----------


## مساعد أحمد الصبحي

> ديوان بشار ابن برد الطبعة التونسية بتحقيق محمد الطاهر بن عاشور في أربع أجزاء وأعادات طبعتها في مجلدين عام 2008 ميلادي


ثم نظر فيه إحسان عباس نظرة ثاقبة بالتصحيح والاستدراك وطبعته دار الثقافة اللبنانية 

وأنا أفضل الجمع بين الطبعات والاستفادة منها جميعا لأن الكمال لله فعلى طالب الفائدة أن يقابل بينها . فمهما بلغ المحقق من الإتقان فلا بد أن يقع شيء ما من الأخطاء الطباعية . والطباعة الحديثة آفة بحد ذاتها كما قاله محمود شاكر رحمه الله رحمة واسعة ... آمين

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

كثير عزة _إحسان عباس

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

عروة ابن الود برواية ابن السكيت بتحقيق عبد المعين الملوحي 
وزارة الثقافة السورية

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

قيس بن الخطيم ت ناصر الدين الأسدي

----------


## أبوفراس الأندلسي

> قيس بن الخطيم ت ناصر الدين الأسدي


الصواب ناصر الدين الأسد

----------


## محمود الجيزي

*ديوان طفيل بن عوف الغنوي* وديوان الطرماح بن ح?يم الطائي - تحقيق* سالم ال?رن?وي

عهدت لجنة ذ?ري «جيب» إلي المستشرق ال?بير الاستاذ ف.?رن?و، المعروف بين قراء العربية بسالم ال?رن?وي بتحقيق وتخريج هذين الديوانين* المجموعين في مجلد واحد محفوظ في المتحف البريطاني ورد في آخره أنه ?تب* سنة ثلاثين واربعماية.

أما الديوان الأول فهو ديوان الطفيل رواية أبي حاتم السجستاني عن الأصمعي. عدد قصائده عشر مع شرح موجز للسجستاني، عدا ما استدر?ه الاستاذ ?رن?و فجعله ملحقا للديوان وهو ما عثر عليه من شعر الطفيل مما لم يذ?ر في الديوان.

ويأتي بعده ديوان الطفيل ديوان الطرماح بن ح?يم الطائي وعليه شرح موجز ول?ن لم يذ?ر فيه اسم جامعه ويظن الأستاذ ?رن?و أنه الطوسي أحد من جمع* شعر الطرماح، وعدد قصائد الديوان ثمان، ويليها ذيل جمعه الأستاذ ?رن?و وفيه* طائفة صالحة من شعر الطرماح مما خلا منه الديوان.

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
1 ديوان ابن الفارض صدر في 2011 من الهيئة العامة للثقافة والقصور بتحقيق المستشرق الايطالي سكاتولين على مخطوطات نادرة 
2 ديوان صردر دار الكتب القومية
3ديوان ابن مطروح تحقيق حسين نصار دار الكتب القومية 
4ديوان نابغة بني شيبان دار الكتب القومية
5 الكميت بن معروف الاسدي الدكتور حاتم الضامن دار صادر 
6القحيف العقيلي حاتم الضامن دار صادر 
7 نهشل بن حري حاتم الضامن دار صادر
8يزيد بن الطثرية حاتم الضامن دار صادر
9 معن بت أوس حاتم الضامن دار صادر
10 الخلييل بن احمد الفراهيدي حاتم الضامن دار صادر
11 بكر النطاح حاتم الضامن دار صادر

ملاحظة كتب دار صادر لم يعيد تصويرها الدكتور حاتم كما اخبرني انما استدرك عليها ابيات وتعديلات علماً أنها قد طبعت في بغداد قديماً

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

بسم الله الله الرحمن الرحيم
شعر هدبة بن الخشرم العذري، جمعه وحققه يحيى الجبوري، وزارة الثقافة والإرشاد القومي، دمشق

شعر نصيب بن رباح، جمع وتقديم داود سلوم، مطبعة الإرشاد، بغداد

شعر منصور النمري، جمعه وحققه الطيب العشاش، مطبوعات مجمع اللغة العربية بدمشق، سوريا،


شعر محمد بن بشير الخارجي، جمعه محمد خير البقاعي، وله بجمع نوري حمودي القيسي، ضمن (شعراء أمويون-القسم الثالث

شعر محمد بن وهيب الحميري، جمع يونس السامرائي، ضمن (شعراء عباسيون 1)، عالم الكتب

شعر مروان بن أبي حفصة، (182 هـ)، جمعه وحققه وقدم له حسين عطوان، دار المعارف، مصر وخرجت طبعة جديدة في دار صادر زادت عليها ابيات أكثر منها 


شعر ماني الموسوس وأخباره، لمحمد بن القاسم المصري (245 هـ)، جمع وتحقيق عادل العامل، وزارة الثقافة، سوريا 


شعر قيس بن زهير، عادل جاسم البياتي،


ديوان الحارث بن حلزة الدكتور مروان (عضو معنا في المنتدى)


بكر بن عبدالعزيز العجلي (أبي دلف) ت محمد حسين الاعرجي 

شعر عويف القوافي، دراسة وتحقيق نوري حمودي القيسي، ضمن (شعراء أمويون-القسم الثالث)، مطبوعات المجمع العلمي العراقي

شعر عمرو بن شأس الأسدي، جمعه يحيى الجبوري، دار القلم، الكويت،

شعر عمرو بن أحمر الباهلي، جمعه وحققه حسين عطوان، مطبوعات مجمع اللغة العربية بدمشق

شعر علي بن جبلة الملقب بالعكوك (213 هـ)، جمعه وحققه وقدم له حسين عطوان، دار المعارف


شعر عروة بن أذينة، صنعة يحيى الجبوري، دار القلم، الكويت

شعر عروة بن الورد العبسي، صنعة أبي يوسف يعقوب بن إسحاق السكيت (244 هـ)، تحقيق محمد فؤاد نعناع. مكتبة دار العروبة 


شعر عبدة بن الطبيب، جمعه يحيى الجبوري، دار التربية، بغداد، العراق


شعر عبد الله بن همام السلولي، مطبوعات مركز جمعة الماجد 

شعر عبد الله بن معاوية بن عبد الله بن جعفر بن أبي طالب، جمعه عبد الحميد الراضي، مؤسسة الرسالة

شعر عبد الله بن الزبير الأسدي، جمع وتحقيق يحيى الجبوري، منشورات وزارة الإعلام، الجمهورية العراقية


شعر عبد الرحمن بن حسان الأنصاري، جمع وتحقيق سامي مكي العاني، مطبعة المعارف، بغداد


المقنع الكندي جامعة الكويت 


الخنساء طبعة أخرى طبعتها المكتبة الأزهرية لبراهيم عوضين تختلف عن شرح ثعلب


ديوان أبي تمام النسخة الأندلسية بخط الشاعر جامعة الكويت 


الشريف الرضي  طبع جزء واحد في العراق من عبدالفتاح الحلو وطبع كامل في دار صادر أشرف عليه إحسان عباس والله إن كان هذا صحيح


الشريف المرتضى طبع بتحقيق رشيد الصفار وأخر طبعه التونجي ولا نعرف أي طبعة فيهم أفضل 


ديك الجن مظهر تحقيق  الحجي دمشق


ابن أبي حصينة  تحقيق محمد أسعد طلس المجمع العلمي سوريا 

ديوان أبي الحسن التهامي تحقيق د.عثمان الفريح دار العلوم، وله تحقيق آخر د.محمد الربيع، مكتبة المعارف، الرياض


ديوان أبي الشيص الخزاعي -دار صادر

ديوان أبي بكر الشبلي، جمعه وحققه كامل مصطفى الشيبي، العراق 


ديوان أبي بكر الصديق -رضي الله عنه- ، حققه وشرحه محمد شفيق البيطار، شراع للدراسات والنشر، دمشق 


ديوان أبي حكيمة راشد بن إسحاق الكاتب (240 هـ)، تحقيق محمد حسين الأعرجي، منشورات الجمل،


ديوان أبي دلامة الأسدي، إعداد رشدي علي حسن، مؤسسة الرسالة


ديوان أبي قيس صيفي بن الأسلت الأوسي الجاهلي، دراسة وجمع وتحقيق حسن محمد باجوده، مكتبة التراث، القاهرة

ديوان أحيحة بن الجلاح الأوسي، حسن محمد با جودة، مطبوعات نادي الطائف الأدبي، 

ديوان إبراهيم بن العباس الصولي، تحقيق عبد العزيز الميمني، ضمن كتاب (الطرائف الأدبية)، المكتبة الأزهرية، مصر

ديوان إسحاق الموصلي، جمعه وحققه ما جد أحمد العزي، مطبعة الإيمان، بغداد

ديوان ابن الخياط، عني بتحقيقه خليل مردم بك، دار صادر،

ديوان ابن الساعاتي (604 هـ)، عني بتحقيقه ونشره : أنيس المقدسي، منشورات الجامعة الأمريكية،

ديوان ابن بسام البغدادي (علي بن محمد بن نصر)، صنعة وتحقيق مزهر السوداني، دار المواهب،

ديوان ابن حيوس (473 هـ)، عني بنسره وتحقيقه خليل مردم بك، مطبوعات المجمع العلمي العربي بدمشق


ديوان ابن عنين (630 هـ)، تحقيق خليل مردم بك، دار صادر

ديوان ابن قلاقس، تحقيق سهام الفريح

ديوان ابن نباتة السعدي، دراسة وتحقيق عبدالأمير مهدي حبيب الطائي، العراق

ديوان الأبيوردي (أبو المظفر محمد بن أحمد بن إسحاق 507 هـ)، تحقيق عمر الأسعد، مؤسسة الرسالة

ديوان الأرجاني ناصح الدين أبي بكر أحمد بن محمد بن الحسين 544 هـ، تحقيق محمد قاسم مصطفى، دار الرشيد 

ديوان الأسود بن يعفر، صنعة نوري حمودي القيسي، وزارة الثقافة والإعلام، العراق 


ديوان الأعور الشني (بشر بن منقذ) ، صنعة وتحقيق ضياء الدين الحيدري، دار المواهب،

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

ديوان الأفوه الأودي، تحقيق عبد العزيز الميمني، ضمن كتاب (الطرائف الأدبية)، المكتبة الأزهرية، مصر.

ديوان الأقيشر الأسدي، صنعة محمد علي دقة، دار صادر

 ديوان الإمام عبد الله بن المبارك (181 هـ)، جمع وتحقيق ودراسة مجاهد مصطفى بهجت،


ديوان الحسن بن علي الضبي (ابن وكيع التنيسي)، حققه هلال ناجي، دار الجيل

 ديوان الخالديِّين أبي بكر محمد وأبي عثمان سعيد ابني هاشم الخالدي، جمعه وحققه سامي الدهان، دار صادر


ديوان السري الرفاء، تحقيق ودراسة حبيب حسين الحسني، دار الرشيد للنشر، منشورات وزراة الثقافة والإعلام، العراق

 ديوان السيد الحميري (173 هـ)، جمعه وحققه شاكر هادي شكر، منشورات دار مكتبة الحياة، بيروت

 ديوان الشافعي، جمع وتحقيق ودراسة مجاهد مصطفى بهجت، دار القلم، دمشق،


ديوان الشريف العقيلي، تحقيق زكي المحاسني، دار إحياء الكتب العربية، القاهرة.


ديوان الصاحب بن عباد، تحقيق محمد حسن آل ياسين، مكتبة النهضة، بغداد

 ديوان الصمة القشيري، جمعه وحققه عبد العزيز بن محمد الفيصل، منشورات النادي الأدبي بالرياض

 ديوان الصنوبري (أحمد بن محمد بن الحسن الضبي)، تحقيق إحسان عباس، الطبعة الأولى (الثانية) دار صادر

 ديوان الصوري (عبد المحسن بن محمد 419 هـ)، تحقيق مكي السيد جاسم، وشاكر هادي شكر، منشورات وزارة الثقافة والإعلام


ديوان الطلائع بن رزيك، جمعه وبوبه وقدم له محمد هادي الأميني، منشورات المكتبة الأهلية


ديوان العرجي، رواية أبي الفح الشيخ عثمان بن جني (392 هـ)، شرحه وحققه خضر الطائي ورشيد العبيدي

 ديوان الميكالي (عبيد الله بن أحمد 436 هـ)، جمع وتحقيق جليل العطية، عالم الكتب،

 ديوان القطامي، تحقيق إبراهيم السامرائي، وأحمد مطلوب، دار الثقافة،

 ديوان المعتمد بن عباد، جمعه وحققه حامد عبد المجيد، وأحمد أحمد بدوي، مطبوعات دار الكتب المصرية،

 ديوان النجاشي الحارثي (قيس بن عمرو)، صنعة وتحقيق صالح البكاري، والطيب العشاش، وسعد غراب، دار المواهب،


ديوان الوزير محمد بن عبد الملك الزيات (232 هـ)، يحيى الجبوري   دار البشير عمان ٢٠٠٢م
ديوان بني أسد (أشعار الجاهليين والمخضرمين)، جمع وتحقيق ودراسة محمد علي دقة، دار صادر،

ديوان بني بكر في الجاهلية، جمع وشرح وتوثيق ودراسة عبد العزيز نبوي، دار الزهراء للنشر،


ديوان الهذلين دار الكتب المصرية


شرح أشعار هذيل عبدالستار فراج

 ديوان توبة بن الحُمَيِّر الخفاجي، تحقيق وتعليق وتقديم خليل إبراهيم العطية، مطبعة الإرشاد،

 ديوان حميد بن ثور الهلالي، صنعة عبد العزيز الميمني، دار الكتب المصرية، وصدرت طبعة جديدة في الامارات زائدة ببعض الأبيات

 ديوان خالد الكاتب،  وحققته كارلين صادر وصدر عن وزارة الثقافة السورية 


ديوان دريد بن الصمة، تحقيق عمر عبدرب الرسول، دار المعارف، مصر،


شعر دعبل بن علي الخزاعي، صنعة عبدالكريم الأشتر

 ديوان ذي الإصبع العدواني، جمعه وحققه عبد الوهاب العدواني، ومحمد الدليمي. مطبعة الجمهور، الموصل.


ديوان شهاب الدين أبي الفوارس المعروف بـ (حيص بيص) (574 هـ)، حققه مكي السيد جاسم، وشاكر هادي شكر،

 ديوان عرقلة الكلبي حسان بن نمير (567 هـ)، تحقيق أحمد الجندي، دار صادر،


ديوان علي بن الجهم، تحقيق خليل مرم بك، دار صادر،


ديوان عمارة بن عقيل (239 هـ)، جمعه وحققه شاكر العاشور، وزارة الإعلام، بغداد


 ديوان كشاجم محمود بن الحسين (360 هـ) تحقيق و شرح و تقديم خيرية محمد محفوظ، وله بتحقيق النبوي عبدالواحد شعلان،

 ديوان مالك بن الريب، حياته وشعره، تحقيق نوري حمودي القيسي، مستل من مجلة معهد المخطوطات،

 ديوان محمود الوراق، جمع وتحقيق ودراسة وليد قصاب،


ديوان مسكين الدارمي، جمعه وحققه عبد الله الجبوري، خليل إبراهيم العطية، مطبعة دار البصري،

ديوان مهيار الديلمي، مطبعة دار الكتب المصرية،

 ديوان نصر بن سيار الكناني (131 هـ)، جمعه وحققه عبد الله الخطيب، مطبعة شفيق،

 ديوان يحيى بن حكم الغزال، جمعه وحققه وشرحه محمد رضوان الداية، دار الفكر المعاصر،


 أشجع السلمي، حياته وشعره ، خليل بنيان الحسون، دار المسيرة،


حمزة بن بيض الحنفي حياته وشعره، حمد بن ناصر الدخيل، النادي الأدبي بالرياض


شعر ابي علي البصير , يونس السامرائي وتوجد طبعة لمزهر السوداني والله أعلم أيان الأفضل


شعر إسماعيل بن يسار، تحقيق يوسف حسين بكار، دار الأندلس

 شعر ابن الحداد المغربي (480 هـ)، جمع وتحقيق وتقديم منال منيزل، مؤسسة الرسالة


شعر ابن قيس الرقيات، تحقيق ودراسة إبراهيم عبد الرحمن محمد ، مكتبة لبنان ناشرون، وله بجمع د.محمد نجم


شعر ابن ميادة، جمعه وحققه حنا جميل حداد، مطبوعات مجمع اللغة العربية بدمشق

 شعر الأبيرد الرياحي، جمع نوري حمودي القيسي، ضمن (شعراء أمويون)، عالم الكتب،

 شعر الأغلب العجلي، جمع نوري حمودي القيسي، ضمن (شعراء أمويون)، عالم الكتب،

 شعر الحمدوي إسماعيل بن إبراهيم، ضمن كتاب (شعراء بصريون من القرن الثالث الهجري)، محمد جبار المعيبد،


شعر الخباز البلدي أبي بكر محمد بن أحمدبن حمدان (كان حيَّا 380 هـ)، جمع وتحقيق صبيح رديف،


شعر الزبرقان بن بدر، دراسة وتحقيق سعود محمود عبد الجابر، مؤسسة الرسالة،

 شعر العطوي، ضمن شعراء بصريون من القرن الثالث الهجري، محمد جبار المعيبد،


شعر الكميت بن زيد الأسدي، جمع وتحقيق داود سلّوم، عالم الكتب

 شعر المتوكل الليثي، جمعه يحيى الجبوري، مكتبة الأندلس، بغداد،


شعر المخبل السعدي، صنعة حاتم صالح الضامن


 شعر المغيرة بن حبناء التميمي، دراسة وتحقيق نوري حمودي القيسي، ضمن (شعراء أمويون-القسم الثالث)،

 شعر النامي (أحمد بن محمد المصيصي 399 هـ)، جمع وتحقيق صبيح رديف


شعر النمر بن تولب العكلي، صنعة نوري حمودي القيسي، (ضمن شعراء إسلاميون)، عالم الكتب


شعر الوليد بن عقبة، دراسة وتحقيق نوري حمودي القيسي، ضمن (شعراء أمويون-القسم الثالث)،

 شعر بني تميم في العصر الجاهلي، جمع وتحقيق عبد الحميد محمود المعيني، منشورات نادي القصيم الأدبي

 شعر تغلب في الجاهلية، جمع وتحقيق أيمن محمد ميدان، معهد المخطوطات العربية،



شعر جبيهاء الأشجعي، دراسة وتحقيق نوري حمودي القيسي، ضمن (شعراء أمويون-القسم الثالث)،


جحظة البرمكي له تحقيق مزهر السوداني واخر في دار صادر والله اعلم بالأجود

 حماد عجرد، نازك سابايارد، دار الفكر اللبناني،

 شعر ربيعة الرقي، جمعه يوسف حسين بكار، دار الأندلس،


 شعر زيد الخيل الطائي، صنعة أحمد مختار البرزة، دار المأمون للتراث،


شعر زيد الخيل الطائي، صنعة نوري حمودي القيسي، (ضمن شعراء إسلاميون)، عالم الكتب،

شعر سابق بن عبد الله البربري، دراسة وجمع وتحقيق بدر أحمد ضيف، دار المعرفة الجامعية،


شعر سلم الخاسر ضمن كتاب شعراء عباسيون، وايضا له لغوستاف فون غرنباوم، ترجمها وأعاد تحقيقها محمد يوسف نجم، راجعها إحسان عباس والله اعلم اين الأكمل ؟

 شعر شبيب بن البرصاء، دراسة وتحقيق نوري حمودي القيسي، ضمن (شعراء أمويون-القسم الثالث)،


 شعر ضبة وأخبارها في الجاهلية والإسلام، صنعة حسن عيسى أبو ياسين، منشورات جامعة الملك سعود،

 شعر ضرار بن الخطاب الفهري، دراسة وجمع وتحقيق عبد الله بن سليمان الجربوع، مطبوعات نادي مكة الثقافي الأدبي،

 شعر طريح بن إسماعيل الثقفي، دراسة وتحقيق نوري حمودي القيسي، ضمن (شعراء أمويون-القسم الثالث)،


الراعي النميري له طبعة مميزة لهلال ناجي والله اعلم كيف هو من تحقيق المستشرق

 سويد بن أبي كاهل اليشكري حياته وشعره، صنعة مها قنوت وأخر صنعة  شاكر العاشور في دار الينابيع.

الحارثي  د عباس الجراخ بجمع وتخريج ودراسة أتم في دار الينابيع في سوريا .


 ديوان إبراهيم بن هرمة القرشي، مجمع اللغة حسين عطوان ومحمد نفاع


 ديوان أبي الفتح البستي، شاكر العاشور دار الينابيع دمشق وهي تزيد400 بيت على طبعة من سبقهم

----------


## بلقاسم المبارك

موضوع مفيد طريف الشكر لكل من شارك!

----------


## صبيح خليل محمود

هل من مشمر لهذا  (ابو الحسن محمد بن السلامي): نحو خمسمائة ورقة. (جمع شعره وحققه صبيح رديف.  (بغداد، مطبعة الإيمان 1971م) في (106) صفحات، ولهلال ناجي مستدرك عليه.  ولعبد الحسين عباس علي الحلي دارسة عن الشاعر وديوانه، رسالة ماجستير (كلية  دار العلوم: جامعة القاهرة، قسم الدراسات الأدبية 1981م) وفيه (ص 82 ? 85)  عرض للشعر المجموع. وانظر (نشر الشعر/ 83) وفيه وفاته عام (394هـ).

----------

